# blower fan not working Kia Sephia 2001



## bondobudie54 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi I have a kia sephia 2001 and can not get the blower motor to work.I had this problem before I pulled the relay out and put it back in and the blower worked , but not this time. I have checked out the 30a fuse, relay, and the blower fan and they are OK. I have not tested the fan switch, but checked out the plug from the fan switch and there is no power to the switch, but there is some thing funny when I tested the plug wires I would turn the switch controls for deforester on that position,with the test light would turn on the air cond, but it would not come on any other position . I know the test light is grounding out the air cond, and that is why it is coming on. Could you guy's point me in the right direction. Thanks Everett epm54[at]comcast,net :4-dontkno

ps The plug wire from the fan switch is a little melted on the green and yellow wire and there is writing on it 3.0 SQMM jyl 2000


----------

